# LS i3030 Transmission Problems



## Gary Downer (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi, I'm a newbie and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with LS i3030 having a stuck gear shifter in transmission? Mine appears to be stuck in 2nd gear. Tractor runs and appears to be making no specific, suspicious noise from tranny. Just feels like shifter is just stuck in place. Have tried numerous maneuvers to hopefully make it release but nothing has worked. Thinking I'll remove sheet metal over and around tranny so I can take the top plate off but have no idea what I might find there. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Is this the model with the range selector on the left and the gear selector to the right of the seat?

If so, nearly every shift failure like you describe is due to the failure of the spring pins in the coupler where the shift arm you see from the seat is connected to the shift arm that comes up and out of the top of the transmission underneath. It is an inexpensive fix, just replace the pins and springs that secure the connection of the two arms. You cannot miss the connection point, it looks like a yoke on the two arms where they fit together. Your dealer will have a parts diagram and the two springs and pins, get a copy. If you are not familiar with how those little stinkers latch the two arms together, the dealer can explain the process in 5 minutes.

The cause of the failure is a too aggressive movement of the upper shift lever from side to side without feeling the way through the shift gate first.


----------



## Gary Downer (Feb 7, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Is this the model with the range selector on the left and the gear selector to the right of the seat?
> 
> If so, nearly every shift failure like you describe is due to the failure of the spring pins in the coupler where the shift arm you see from the seat is connected to the shift arm that comes up and out of the top of the transmission underneath. It is an inexpensive fix, just replace the pins and springs that secure the connection of the two arms. You cannot miss the connection point, it looks like a yoke on the two arms where they fit together. Your dealer will have a parts diagram and the two springs and pins, get a copy. If you are not familiar with how those little stinkers latch the two arms together, the dealer can explain the process in 5 minutes.
> 
> The cause of the failure is a too aggressive movement of the upper shift lever from side to side without feeling the way through the shift gate first.



Thanks so much for your prompt reply! Unfortunately, that's not my problem. Checked it out this morning and it is ok. There a good bit of "slop" in the shifter handle within the tranny. Debating now whether to take the top plate off myself to see if it's as straightforward as a broken shifter handle where it engages the shifter forks or whether it's deeper, being a shift rod or fork problem. What would you think it's likely to be? I could handle something like replacing the shifter handle but could not handle splitting the tractor to repair something deeper. Thanks!


----------

